# December 2015 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2016)

Congratulations to @MSnowy, winner of the December 2015 POTM!

Snowy got off the ground #1 by @MSnowy


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats Mike - great shot!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 17, 2016)

Congrats on an awesome photo and the win.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Jan 17, 2016)

Congratulations, great shot.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 17, 2016)

Well done, brilliant


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 17, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 17, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 17, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Congrats Mike - great shot!





zombiesniper said:


> Congrats on an awesome photo and the win.





Tim Tucker said:


> Congratulations, great shot.





jaomul said:


> Well done, brilliant





jcdeboever said:


> Well done.





annamaria said:


> Congrats



Cool. Thanks


----------



## Jasii (Jan 18, 2016)

Heartfelt well deserved Congratulations!
Cheers!
Jasii


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 19, 2016)

Congrats, really cool image.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 25, 2016)

You must have a really good camera 
Great capture.


----------

